# Circular Saw for Christmas



## bemgolf (Jul 19, 2007)

My wife gave me a gift card to lowes for Christmas and I was wanting to get a circular saw. I have been looking at three but would like your opinion on the three before I decided? The three I was looking at are the 

*DEWALT*
*15-Amp 7-1/4" Circular Saw Kit with High Strength Base*

*$139.99*










*DEWALT*
*7-1/4" 15-Amp Lightweight Circular Saw with Case*

*$129.99*












*PORTER-CABLE*
*7-1/4" 15-Amp Laser-Guided Circular Saw*

*$79.99*











My take on them and help me with the selection please. I am using this for basic woodworking nothing extreme this will be my first CS. They are all 7 1/4, 15 amp, but the porter cable is less expensive and has a laser guide which I would find helpful. If the Dewalt would be that much better I would want to get it since it was my first choice. Also the two Dewalt one has a high strenght base not sure I would even need that for woodworking thought that might be for construction sites? Thanks for all the input.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This site shows a lot of saws*

I would add Milwaukee, Bosch and Makita to your list:
http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/category_6970_97%20767191?&cm_ven=PPC&cm_cat=Google%20-%20K70&cm_pla=generic&cm_ite=circular%20saw%20review
Try to find a circular saw user review online. l
BTW I own Porter Cable, Skil, Black and Decker, Craftsman and Dewalt saw in sidewinder and HD framing styles and a 6 1/2" trim saw. Some are designed to hold right handed, blade right, and others have the blade left, so you cam more easily see the cut. You don't need a "light weight" base for a woodworking saw, which you will most likely be using against a guide of some sort as when breaking down sheet goods/plywood. :thumbsup: bill
BTW a laser guide is OK for construction work, but not for woodworking.


----------



## bemgolf (Jul 19, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> I would add Milwaukee, Bosch and Makita to your list:
> http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/...K70&cm_pla=generic&cm_ite=circular saw review
> Try to find a circular saw user review online. l
> BTW I own Porter Cable, Skil, Black and Decker, Craftsman and Dewalt saw in sidewinder and HD framing styles and a 6 1/2" trim saw. Some are designed to hold right handed, blade right, and others have the blade left, so you cam more easily see the cut. You don't need a "light weight" base for a woodworking saw, which you will most likely be using against a guide of some sort as when breaking down sheet goods/plywood. :thumbsup: bill
> BTW a laser guide is OK for construction work, but not for woodworking.


 
I would but but the lowes in our town only carries a few and they are not at the store. I think the only other one is skil. But out of those what would you get? Thanks


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I imagine those are all decent choices for wwing, with ample power and precision. So I'd go with the PC for less $ and get the best blade(s) I can for it. 

Any chance you can order online from Lowes and still use the card?


----------



## bemgolf (Jul 19, 2007)

knotscott said:


> I imagine those are all decent choices for wwing, with ample power and precision. So I'd go with the PC for less $ and get the best blade(s) I can for it.
> 
> Any chance you can order online from Lowes and still use the card?


 
I have done that before unless they changed that. I am pretty sure I can.


----------



## lawyer1976 (Nov 24, 2009)

I used to be a independent residential framer. I had several Dewalts. (I actually still have one). When I decided to go to law school, I ended up working a summer as an employee for a framing company that used all PC circular saws. The PCs are better IMHO. They worked smoother and easier and seemed to better better balanced.

My next circular saw will be a PC.....


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Mine is an old Skil worm drive. It's a beast. Wouldn't want to use it on a framing crew, that's for sure! But, my goodness, that thing is easy to guide to the line, rides my homemade guides real well also, and absorbs the shocks of dropping it on concrete well, too. 
I only use it for breaking down sheets of ply. Very rarely cut lumber with it. There's an Ternyu blade in it and it's sweet, too.
If you are NOT using it all day long, I'd recommend it. 'Course, if you want to build up your dominant arm's muscles.........:thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny Yuma (Jul 14, 2009)

I had a framing crew for many years before I got into finish carpentry. I have used many different CS's.
For me, I hate the DeWalt saws! Big, bulky, heavy and they just don't feel right. I had the best luck with the PC saws. All of my carpenters seems to really like them too. 
My personal saw is a Makita. It is very light (considering) small and pretty darn tough. I have had the same one for 21 years!!!! I have replaced the brushes 3 times and it's about ready for another set.

It doesn't have the power of the others, but if you know how to use it then it has plenty.
I don't know how they are now, but I have replaced more switches in DeWalts then I have PC's, and I have owned a lot more PC's.


----------



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

*i use Porter cables....*

I have two of the left handed PC mag saws. I started using left handed saws after seeing a friend of mines use one about 10 years ago. I used them ever since. Im a right handed guy and it makes it alot easier to not have to look over the saw to see the line. The PC saw your referenced would def not be my first choice. If you noticed at lowes they are fazing out all their delta tools for PC stuff. Its basically the samw stuff with PC labels on them. Then they decided to have a line of cordless tools, which are junk if you ask me. If I were you i'd buy a PC mag saw at lowes. Its hands down better than the PC saw you referenced.

jraks


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Bemgolf,
I will have to agree with Jonny yuma, i framed houses, and built pole buildings for years. The first saw i took to the jobsite was a Craftsman, got laughed at BIG TIME:yes:. That week i went to goss supply and purchased a PC/Delta 8-1/4" CS,best investment i ever made. I have since went through about 3, still have the last one. I felt the quality was there JMO. I guess in the end you are the only one who can decide what brand you want.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

I've owned one of each of the big four: DeWalt,Milwaukee, Makita, and the backwards PC. I agree with Gene that nothing beats a heavy worm drive for keeping the saw straight on your line, but holding that sucker out in front of you for random cuts when framing will make your arms burn for sure. (I don't have those Popeye arms anymore)

My favorite is my 15amp Makita Magnesium, perfectly balanced power to weight ratio _for me_. With a fresh blade and a guide, I can make very clean cuts in cabinet grade plywood. 
Least favorite was the DeWalt (sold it) That was almost ten years ago, so maybe they worked the ergos out better on it.


----------



## WoodMark (Dec 18, 2009)

I have a PC Saw Boss. Small, light weight, easy to handle. It will cut 2 by material and the blade is on the left where you can see the cut line better. My understanding is that DeWalt has almost twice the quality issues as any of the other major brands. I have a Dewalt 1/4 sheet finishing sander that the platen broke on after less than a year of very limited work


----------



## LarryS (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi

Owned them all, and worked them hard. If you have the money buy Hilti 267, second choice Milwaukee, or Makita MGA models. Milwaukee has the most power and cutting depth of all the 7 1/4's

Larry


----------



## Burt Waddell (Jan 6, 2010)

Excuse me for bringing up an old thread but I just wanted to add one note. Black and decker is hard at work destroying the good name of Porter Cable tools. Since they bought Delta and Porter Cable, they have decided to make Porter Cable tools a Black and Decker Fire Storm quality tool. If you look at the new Porter Cable tools at Lowes, the difference is very noticable.


Burt


----------



## Clyde Morgan (Jan 14, 2010)

I bought a Ridgid Fuego 6-1/2 inch circular saw which I am using down at a boatyard where I am restoring an old wood sailboat. I got it on sale for $100.00 a year ago and it was the best C-note I ever spent. It was originally intended for framers with its light weight and impact resistant base. I also makes an excellent woodworking saw, due to its low center of gravity and easy handling. I replaced the framing blade with a 40 tooth Freud Avanti woodworking blade and the cuts are unbelievably smooth. It also draws only 12 amps instead of the usual 15, so I can use it with my small 2000 watt portable generator at the boatyard


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I have used the DeWalt and Porter Cable circ saws... I really don't like how heavy the DeWalts are... If I had an opportunity to get one of the three you listed, it would definately be the Porter Cable...


----------



## WinM70 (Mar 6, 2010)

What saw did you purchase?
I have a Skil worm drive "Mag77" and a PC "423MAG" (pre B&D) also left blade, both are great saws. Depends on what I'm going to be cutting depends on what saw I'll use. The Skill is easier to control because of its weight, which is 2 lbs lighter than its none Maganesium brother but still a hefty saw that isn't as prone to deflection caused by wood variances.


----------



## <*(((>< (Feb 24, 2010)

Burt Waddell said:


> Excuse me for bringing up an old thread but I just wanted to add one note. Black and decker is hard at work destroying the good name of Porter Cable tools. Since they bought Delta and Porter Cable, they have decided to make Porter Cable tools a Black and Decker Fire Storm quality tool. If you look at the new Porter Cable tools at Lowes, the difference is very noticable.
> 
> 
> Burt


Surprised nobody mentioned this sooner. I can't verify the newer Porter Cable stuff is good or bad, but the feel and the look of them sure does shout cheap and low quality. But they could surprise you. I just know they aren't the Porter Cable of old as far as looks and feel.


----------



## Clyde Morgan (Jan 14, 2010)

I purchased a Ridgid Fuego 6.5" circular saw. With its light weight and impact-resistant base, it was designed with framing carpenters in mind. Unlike professional grade 7.25" saws, it draws ony 12 amps, instead of the usual 15, enabling the use of lighter, more flexible extension cords. This lower amperage also enables me to use it with my Honeywell 2000i Generator (2000 continuous amps). I am restoring an old wood saiboat and there are no convenient outlets at the Marina. This saw has been excellent for this purpose. I did swap the framing blade for a 40 tooth Freud Avanti woodworking blade. I had a Craftsman 5.5" trim saw for this purpose, (a clone of a skil model), but with its 1/2" arbor, blades were next to impossible to find, and with no spindle lock, a royal pain to change when I did.


----------

